# Baby Bassinet for a dog



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

In my ongoing quest to find a sleeping solution for Darcy without giving in to his FORMIDABLE nightly demands to be on my bed (my mattress and bedding are brand new and fairly expensive investments, I can't risk a potty accident in the middle of the night!), I have been researching baby home goods. Please talk me out of buying one of these bassinets. (Alternatively, please give me any recommendations or opinions on which one is best.)  

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2484135

http://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Contours-Cl.../dp/B0027IS3XY/


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL! Those are soooo CUTE! But would Darcy fall out during the night? That's what I would be afraid of happening. What about those "moses basket" types that go on the ground?

PS- You are a TRUE mama!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I also would be afraid that Darcy would fall off the bed...There are beautiful beds for dogs especially small dog beds frames and all I would look for that first .


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

you could consider looking for a cheap one on Craigslist or at a garage sale to try it out first. . .
also, is there a netting you could put over it to keep Darcy from getting out? could you make one or commission one?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not put my dog in that for risk of a fall. A crate set on an otoman or bed on the floor would do just fine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol. Ollie and YoYo are trained to sleep on the floor beside our beds in their doggie beds. Ollie has a bolster type bed and YoYo has a giant pillow bed. They also both like to sleep UNDER the bed. They don't dare jump on the bed at night. When we got YoYo a few months back it took some training at first, but he caught on in just a few nights.

Everyone has their own preferences, I guess. As the others said I'd be concerned about safety. If you did get one, go to a thrift store/consignment store. No reason to spend so much $ on something that might not work.

BTW, the bassinet that I had for my skin babies was a down-on-the-floor type. Neither of them liked it a whole lot anyway--what they really LOVED was sleeping in their carseats, LOL! :brownbag: And that's just where they slept for the first several weeks of their lives when they weren't with me. It was ok with the pediatrician so it was ok with me. You do whatever works to get you some hours of sleep/sanity!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 24 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833201


> lol. Ollie and YoYo are trained to sleep on the floor beside our beds in their doggie beds. Ollie has a bolster type bed and YoYo has a giant pillow bed. They also both like to sleep UNDER the bed. They don't dare jump on the bed at night. When we got YoYo a few months back it took some training at first, but he caught on in just a few nights.
> 
> Everyone has their own preferences, I guess. As the others said I'd be concerned about safety. If you did get one, go to a thrift store/consignment store. No reason to spend so much $ on something that might not work.
> 
> BTW, the bassinet that I had for my skin babies was a down-on-the-floor type. Neither of them liked it a whole lot anyway--what they really LOVED was sleeping in their carseats, LOL! :brownbag: And that's just where they slept for the first several weeks of their lives when they weren't with me. It was ok with the pediatrician so it was ok with me. You do whatever works to get you some hours of sleep/sanity![/B]


I have to clarify, my skin kid's carseats were beside my bed, not in the car, lol. If you know what an infant "seat" looks like, it's not really a seat, it's more like a little carrier. Didn't want you all that don't have kids to think I was "too" nuts, lol.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If you would really, really like to have him in bed with you but are afraid of "potty accidents" you could try one of these - http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7811155. They don't have that plastic bag sound, are very washable, and a whole lot less expensive then the bassinet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a baby's pack-n-play play pen next to my bed. Ava slept in there for the first 5 1/2 months I had her.... but just recently she decided she's not a baby anymore :shocked: 

Abbey actually slept in it the other night. It's large enough to hold a decend size bed and a pee pee pad too. and they're up off the floor.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that would be a great idea, as long as the bassinet can be locked into place so it doesn't rock back and forth like most do. I absolutely LOVE the 2nd one you linked!!! I would probably also put tall dog steps leading up to it so Darcy wouldn't be tempted to actually jump out of it if he wanted to.

Ultimately, though, I would feel more comfortable personally just using a crate either on the ground or on a platform/end table, or a nice comfy bed resting on top of a platform with pet stairs.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Depending on your decor, how about this bed? http://giftsforpaws.com/6130.html


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

When we first had Dixie before she was housebroken we put her crate (which is a small size plastic carrier) on our bed between us. We have a king size bed so there was plenty of room for it and it never bothered us. After she was trained we let her decide when she was ready to do away with the crate during the night. It worked out great. When she was tiny she would whimper when she wanted to go out and one of us would take her. She didn't do that often and made it through the night to 5 AM in no time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire likes to sleep in her stroller. You might want to try that. It's easy to move out of the way when she isn't sleeping in it. I have a huge crate that she can sleep in but she insists on the stroller! I can zip it up, so she can't try to jump out. I think she likes it because it is raised up and she is about at eye level with my bed. In the early morning, I take her to her potty pads and then let her spend an hour or so in bed cuddling with me and I don't worry so much about an accident. Also, I have the most wonderful cover for my bedding. It is totally waterproof, yet pretty ... I put it over the duvet cover at night, so it might be something for you to try, also.

http://www.cryptonfabric.com/crypton/produ...1&sku=T0002


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 24 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833369


> Depending on your decor, how about this bed? http://giftsforpaws.com/6130.html[/B]


I just love toile! How did you guess?

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 24 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833381


> Claire likes to sleep in her stroller. You might want to try that. It's easy to move out of the way when she isn't sleeping in it. I have a huge crate that she can sleep in but she insists on the stroller! I can zip it up, so she can't try to jump out. I think she likes it because it is raised up and she is about at eye level with my bed. In the early morning, I take her to her potty pads and then let her spend an hour or so in bed cuddling with me and I don't worry so much about an accident. Also, I have the most wonderful cover for my bedding. It is totally waterproof, yet pretty ... I put it over the duvet cover at night, so it might be something for you to try, also.
> 
> http://www.cryptonfabric.com/crypton/produ...1&sku=T0002[/B]


K/C Mom: I heard about Crypton fabric just yesterday when I went to a store to check out alternatives to the bassinet. I'm going to get some eventually and use it as an underneath waterproof cover. Thanks so much for your suggestion!

Also, you all did a good deed by talking me out of this crazy idea regarding the bassinet. :brownbag: This goes to show you that one should not make retail decisions at 5 am. Here's what I ended up doing: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=833653. Thanks so much for the great ideas!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 24 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833381


> Claire likes to sleep in her stroller. You might want to try that. It's easy to move out of the way when she isn't sleeping in it. I have a huge crate that she can sleep in but she insists on the stroller! I can zip it up, so she can't try to jump out. I think she likes it because it is raised up and she is about at eye level with my bed. In the early morning, I take her to her potty pads and then let her spend an hour or so in bed cuddling with me and I don't worry so much about an accident. Also, I have the most wonderful cover for my bedding. It is totally waterproof, yet pretty ... I put it over the duvet cover at night, so it might be something for you to try, also.
> 
> http://www.cryptonfabric.com/crypton/produ...1&sku=T0002[/B]


Hey, that's really cool fabric...nice patterns, too....


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I would agree with others as a fall risk is much too great for Darcy in the bassinet. I have Zoey in this great soft crate. It is waterproof & ideal for the end of the bed as it does not take up much room or ruin any of your bedding. Zoey has been in it since she has arrived, she sleeps throughout the entire night & never has had an accident. What I liked the most was she had enough room to toss & turn which she does ALOT. Good luck in your search! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00134MY06/ref=as...ASIN=B00134MY06


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Ann80 @ Oct 6 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837340


> I would agree with others as a fall risk is much too great for Darcy in the bassinet. I have Zoey in this great soft crate. It is waterproof & ideal for the end of the bed as it does not take up much room or ruin any of your bedding. Zoey has been in it since she has arrived, she sleeps throughout the entire night & never has had an accident. What I liked the most was she had enough room to toss & turn which she does ALOT. Good luck in your search!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00134MY06/ref=as...ASIN=B00134MY06[/B]


So you have this large crate actually on your bed? I had not thought of doing that.. What size is the one you have? .. that large one on Amazon? I'm not sure I need it now but for the future perhaps... Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## themomofsugar (Oct 7, 2009)

cute cute cute


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

I think it depends on your malt. Bella has slept in the bed next to me for 6 years when my OH and i moved in together. She has a number of beds of her own which she likes during the day but wouldnt sleep in at night so ended up coming into bed with us. I didnt mind, i was used to her but OH was scared he would roll over and crush her! It seemed she was fine so long as she was 'at the same level' so we went out and got her a baby bassinet. Not one with a rocking stand though. She has it beside me and from the second she goes in t night just falls asleep until 7am the next morning. She hasnt once tried to jump out but the few times she has needed the toilet in the need has barked at me to get up with her. 

We then got flora and mya so ended up getting another one which the two of them share. I worry about flora a little as shes a very 'bouncy' girl - their basket is on OHs side though and the only palce she can fall is ontothe bed as its right at the wall, Mya loves it though and is just like bella. Wont move until 7am. Infact when we put her on our own bed she runs over and jumps into her basket on her own and goes to sleep lol

Its also stopped the weeing on the floor at nights. (flora and mya are still pups) Whenever id go back to my folks house all 3 girls would sleep in the bed with me and not move until morning, but at home when their beds were on the floor they kept getting up and then weeing. They have both stopped it now and seem happy waiting until the morning.


----------

